# Ear wax



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

Anyone got any hot tips for DIY removal?
something popped/clogged in the shower and am now near enough deaf in one ear.
should have attended to before I suppose as my hearing has been wonky for a fair old while, but I suppose I was wary of tinkering - if it aint really broke don't try to fix it.
And now turns out that the other ear is also now very suboptimal.

Am now on the verge of deafness.

Though I won't be touching that until other sorted.

linked, a bit of online research seems to suggest that it is now rather hard/possibly even impossible to get this sorted at your local GP on the NHS.
True?
If so I find this truly shocking.
Have had this very simple procedure done two or three times in my life and it transformed my hearing, for me then to never trouble the NHS for years for whatever reason.

over to you nice folks, though please no suggestions about the wonders of GT85.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Sep 2022)

It's your hearing. Well worth paying a visit to a specialist for them to sort out before you make it worse yourself. 

Google for places or just go to Specsavers etc.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Anyone got any hot tips for DIY removal?
> something popped/clogged in the shower and am now near enough deaf in one ear.
> should have attended to before I suppose as my hearing has been wonky for a fair old while, but I suppose I was wary of tinkering - if it aint really broke don't try to fix it.
> And now turns out that the other ear is also now very suboptimal.
> ...



I believe hearing aid places offer earwax removal services. Worth having done professionally IMO. You could also ask at a pharmacy - they might be able to recommend someone, or an appropriate preparation to DIY safely.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Sep 2022)

Ear wax removal is no longer available on NHS. Something else you have to pay for with the free service, that taxes the pips out of us all. 

I've had big trouble myself during the lockdowns so sympathise with you. 
Finally got sorted last weekend. 
Found a lady who worked wonders. Standard treatment is basically a small hosepipe that just pushes the wax out. 
However this can force wax deeper into the ear which was my problem. 
My lady had a suction type thingy. Took her a full hour to clear both ears sucking little bits out through a fine nozzle. Astonishing about of gunge came out. 

T.V. volume is now 5 notches lower!

Cost me £60.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

cougie uk said:


> It's your hearing. Well worth paying a visit to a specialist f



aren't doctors/GPs/GP surgeries health specialists?
Have they really given up on this?
anything else?
left foot?


----------



## winjim (16 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> aren't doctors/GPs/GP surgeries health specialists?
> Have they really given up on this?
> anything else?
> left foot?



GPs are generalists, not specialists.

Warm olive oil is your friend and was also recommended by a consultant paediatrician I know but again, not an ENT specialist. As it happens I do know an ENT specialist who has a special little kit for that sort of thing but you'd need a referral.

Anyway. Warm olive oil.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Ear wax removal is no longer available on NHS. Something else you have to pay for with the free service, that taxes the pips out of us all.
> 
> I've had big trouble myself during the lockdowns so sympathise with you.
> Finally got sorted last weekend.
> ...



shocking if no longer on the NHS.
Last time I had it done was at my local london GP.
it worked fine after the extra clogging from the water cleared.
Did you have to put oil in your ears for a while before your treatment?
am not putting oil in other suboptimal ear at the moment as of course that could, at least temporarily, block that as well.
Have the idea that these private folk charge same for one or two ears.
So me being me will contemplate causing total deafness in order to get both cleared on one visit.
If it's true that it is no longer a free, and damn simple, service, I repeat that I do find this profoundly shocking.
What do they want to treat?
Obscure tropical sexual diseases?
Is there a practice special points/rewards deal on them this month?
If so will try to get one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

A fellow cycle tourist suggested hydrogen peroxide solution, dripped into the ear using a syringe. I tried it once because the commercial options were not helping and my goodness but it worked. It crackles and tickles for fifteen minutes and you have to scoosh the ear out afterwards.

With or without that, a large syringe from the chemist and warm water is effective, but you have to keep squirting for a while before the crud comes out.

Ultimately though an ear doctor is the best option. Out local one has a tiny vacuum cleaner which works wonders.


----------



## Broadside (16 Sep 2022)

Otex from the pharmacy is good. Use it for a week and if breaks up and softens the wax then it starts coming out naturally. You can feel and hear it gently fizzing in the ear as it does it’s work. 

You can get a bulb with a nozzle on the end that fills with water and allows you to gently sluice out the ear when it is soft enough, I got mine from the pharmacy. 

I tend to get the same problem with going deaf like that after a lot of swimming over summer so I end up clearing my ears out with Otex most years.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

winjim said:


> GPs are generalists, not specialists.
> 
> Warm olive oil is your friend and was also recommended by a consultant paediatrician I know but again, not an ENT specialist. As it happens I do know an ENT specialist who has a special little kit for that sort of thing but you'd need a referral.
> 
> Anyway. Warm olive oil.



Thanks for reply.
must say ear wax removal seems pretty general to me.
Hardly advanced surgery is it?
Have the idea that it's on a par medically with me hoovering my front room.
have been using cold olive oil for 10 days or so as my dropper can't be warmed.
Is warm important?
Dropper I can warm probably popping through letterbox tomorrow.

>>As it happens I do know an ENT specialist who has a special little kit for that sort of thing but you'd need a referral.

What is this mysterious kit? Gotta ask.

Referral?

To an audiology department?

My elderly mum had her wax sorted on the NHS recently, via an audiology department at a local hospital I think, but then she uses hearing aids.

I don't.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

Broadside said:


> Otex from the pharmacy is good. Use it for a week and if breaks up and softens the wax then it starts coming out naturally. You can feel and hear it gently fizzing in the ear as it does it’s work.
> 
> You can get a bulb with a nozzle on the end that fills with water and allows you to gently sluice out the ear when it is soft enough, I got mine from the pharmacy.
> 
> I tend to get the same problem with going deaf like that after a lot of swimming over summer so I end up clearing my ears out with Otex most years.



Are there different sorts/formulations of Otex?
By some weird coincidence, watching the telly the other day, amidst all the death of the queen stuff, I saw an ad for earwax removal stuff from a company (Otex?) which claimed to have a vast range of eardrop solutions.
I must say it didn't inspire confidence.
I just want one that works. You know - with earwax. I have no reason to think/flatter myself that my earwax is particularly special/begs for a curated solution.


----------



## Poacher (16 Sep 2022)

Molish your own syringe with an empty squeezy bottle, some soft rubber tubing and warm water with a few drops of shampoo or washing up liquid.
Get the tubing from your local fishing tackle shop or find online with e.g. "silicone rubber float tubing". You can buy a pack of mixed sizes for about £3. Mine has served me well for several decades!


----------



## presta (16 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> an ear doctor is the best option. Out local one has a tiny vacuum cleaner which works wonders.


Before I had surgery to remove it, I had a growth in my ear that trapped wax a bit like water behind a dam in a valley. At that time the hospital ENT clinic used to remove it every few months with one of those miniature Hoovers.


----------



## Gunk (16 Sep 2022)

I’ve used this, works really well

I’ve used it in conjunction with a large syringe with warm salty water

https://tvidler-official.com/tvidle...EMRIahX59TzV-DbJ0m3vqZZZhe2Jrw88aAp3-EALw_wcB


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> shocking if no longer on the NHS.
> Last time I had it done was at my local london GP.
> it worked fine after the extra clogging from the water cleared.
> Did you have to put oil in your ears for a while before your treatment?
> ...


No. No oil or anything. Lady was most dismissive of bicarb of soda which she said removed a layer of skin.
She had all sorts of letters after her name, and was recommended by the hearing aid people as someone who deals with difficult customers!!!
She did say that oil should not be necessary. Wax is the ears natural production and naturally should come out under its own steam.
Her fees, which seem to be the norm round here, were £20 for an inspection; £40 to have one ear cleaned; £60 for both ears.

You can't really expect GPs to do this can you. They only get paid £150,000 to sit at the end of a phone and refer everyone to A&E. When I was having big trouble my GP asked me to send a picture of my ear. She said she couldn't see anything wrong. On that basis I'm a doctor too. She offered to refer me to Hospital but warned me there was at least a three year waiting list. I went private and had a couple of the hosepipe jobbies that did little. Then I found this lady. Magic.


----------



## winjim (16 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Thanks for reply.
> must say ear wax removal seems pretty general to me.
> Hardly advanced surgery is it?
> Have the idea that it's on a par medically with me hoovering my front room.
> ...



Ha. Yes I suppose it does depend on your idea of what constitutes a specialist. Warm oil I think simply because it will dissolve things better. Not so hot it will burn your ear of course.

My ENT friend is a consultant surgeon so I guess she sees fairly serious cases. I'm not sure of the details TBH. I don't know how bad it would need to be to get an audiology referral.


----------



## midlife (16 Sep 2022)

Best way is microsuction (tiny vacuum tube) with an operating microscope. I think Specsavers is £27 an ear?


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> No. No oil or anything. Lady was most dismissive of bicarb of soda which she said removed a layer of skin.
> She had all sorts of letters after her name, and was recommended by the hearing aid people as someone who deals with difficult customers!!!
> She did say that oil should not be necessary. Wax is the ears natural production and naturally should come out under its own steam.
> Her fees, which seem to be the norm round here, were £20 for an inspection; £40 to have one ear cleaned; £60 for both ears.
> ...



difficult customers in what way Jedburgh?
interesting what you say about bicarb, or a bicarb solution I assume.
Did she offer a guarantee for clearing?
(I do have a memory as a young lancashire child about a nurse at the GPs using a great mega metal syringe on me (something you might use for icing a horse's birthday cake) on me - it was pretty painful, and so I can well understand why they don't do that these days, but it was very effective, and I emerged into a world of positively psychedelic soundscape - i swear I could hear the grass grow without drugs.
Could you please do me a favour and PM me this woman's details?


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Sep 2022)

do keep the replies coming folks - thanks to all.
what a jolly helpful place this is.
I promise to give an update in time.
(hell, typing and reading is possibly the only stuff I will be able to "hear")


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Sep 2022)

Difficult in that hard solid long term wax build up wouldn't clear with the hosepipe. That would just compress it more. 
Yup. Before she started she confidently said she would clear it, but warned that it would take time. 
Her tool of choice was a suction pump type thing with a fine nozzle. Didn't hurt, just the odd twinge if she caught something. She knew what she was doing. 
You're in Lunnun I think so no point in passing details.


----------



## winjim (16 Sep 2022)

Targeted ads are working anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2022)

We get it done free on NHS Scotland by a practice nurse. I get my ears checked by an audiology technician every 6 months and she tells me if is needed or not. A few drops of almond oil is put into the offending ear or ears twice a day for at least a week before the wax removal using warm water and a small electric pump.
Works for me.


----------



## geocycle (16 Sep 2022)

Our GP has stopped doing wax. Believe it or not they told me to go to specsavers!


----------



## DRM (16 Sep 2022)

geocycle said:


> Our GP has stopped doing wax. Believe it or not they told me to go to specsavers!



We had this hassle trying to get a relative sorted, we were told chemist, or specsavers do it now, the gp doesn’t do it anymore, quoted between £50 to £60, and to put olive oil in the ear for a week prior to the appointment, it’s ridiculous that the gp doesn’t do it now, it’s wearing having to keep shouting at people in order to be heard


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Sep 2022)

My experience with Specsavers was excellent. Cost is £60 and uses micro suction, I needed 2 visits (no extra cost) to clear the wax in my left ear.
Specsavers recommend Earol, use this daily for at least a week before you go, helps soften the wax prior to suction.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Sep 2022)

My Specsavers was adamant that they didn't do this. Said it was clinical and not mechanical. 
But Specsavers are individual franchise type operations so maybe different owners take different views.


----------



## Brandane (16 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We get it done free on NHS Scotland by a practice nurse.



Not in North Ayrshire! I was told the NHS no longer do ear wax removal and they suggested Specsavers. Which is where I ended up going, and having the suction thing done. What a lovely job that must be for somebody who thought they would be spending their working day getting people to read letters on a wall chart .


----------



## Brandane (16 Sep 2022)

Gunk said:


> I’ve used this, works really well
> 
> I’ve used it in conjunction with a large syringe with warm salty water
> 
> https://tvidler-official.com/tvidle...EMRIahX59TzV-DbJ0m3vqZZZhe2Jrw88aAp3-EALw_wcB



Not doubting your success with this, but there's no way I would be pushing a scaled down oil well drilling bit into my ear in the hope that it would get through any blockage and pull the wax out - without damaging anything else. The ear is very delicate, and as my Dad used to say, never put anything smaller than your thumb in your ear!
Spooky, but as I was typing this, an advert came on the TV for Otex eardrops. Never seen the ad before. And I don't even have a "smart" TV, so it can't have been monitoring my thoughts .


----------



## DaveReading (17 Sep 2022)

I think I need my ears unblocking, but I'm looking around for someone/somewhere that can do it while I wait.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> Not in North Ayrshire! I was told the NHS no longer do ear wax removal and they suggested Specsavers. Which is where I ended up going, and having the suction thing done. What a lovely job that must be for somebody who thought they would be spending their working day getting people to read letters on a wall chart .



This is NHS Highland who otherwise are pretty useless as too much is managed, or mismanaged remotely. It may depend on the individual practice.


----------



## mikeIow (17 Sep 2022)

I have suffered with my ears producing too much wax.
Every few years get them syringed out at the GP
A couple of years back, suffering again, I was told the NHS no longer offered the service: find someone privately.
I failed to make a decision for some time (a year or more!) - various places, all sounded around £60 for both ears.
Then our GP (Leicestershire) decided they would do it again…..so in I went.

Appears to be down to local practices, I suspect. 

Does feel rough to remove a medical health thing like that from the service we all pay for…but then the NHS is rather a bottomless pit to throw money into…..& syringing ears is an easy thing for other businesses to take on, perhaps 🤷‍♂️

I’ve always been advised to pop olive oil drops in for a week before having the Ear Service. Have also used Otex in the past.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2022)

DaveReading said:


> I think I need my ears unblocking, but I'm looking around for someone/somewhere that can do it while I wait.


You'd have to wait whilst they did it, no other way really.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd have to wait whilst they did it, no other way really.


Gosh - you know, you're absolutely right ...


----------



## Bazzer (17 Sep 2022)

When away diving, I use a 50:50 mixture of rubbing alcohol and white vinegar. I don't know of it cuts through wax, but helps to keep water based infections at bay.


----------



## albal (17 Sep 2022)

Interesting reading. I happen to have bought otex on Wednesday. No change yet. I,m also a tinutus sufferer. Which makes it hell. 
On tour from tomorrow, riding to Bavaria, taking the bottle with me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2022)

Ever wondered about earwax?
https://www.scienceworld.ca/stories/ever-wonder-about-earwax/


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A fellow cycle tourist suggested hydrogen peroxide solution, dripped into the ear using a syringe. I tried it once because the commercial options were not helping and my goodness but it worked. It crackles and tickles for fifteen minutes and you have to scoosh the ear out afterwards.



That's what I use - or rather my wife uses it on me 

It reacts with the wax and softens/loosens it - that is what all the crackling is about.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2022)

I heard that there is a good one near Euston station tube.


----------



## Chislenko (18 Sep 2022)

Have to debunk the theory that earwax removal is no longer available on the NHS.

I am doing my olive oil drops as I speak ready for my appointment at my local NHS surgery next week. They use the water method and it is usually done by the sister / nurse.

Certainly some surgeries stopped it during COVID but ours has definitely resumed it.


----------



## mikeIow (18 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Have to debunk the theory that earwax removal is no longer available on the NHS.
> 
> I am doing my olive oil drops as I speak ready for my appointment at my local NHS surgery next week. They use the water method and it is usually done by the sister / nurse.
> 
> Certainly some surgeries stopped it during COVID but ours has definitely resumed it.



Yup…see my post above 👍


----------



## Always Cross (19 Sep 2022)

I use Earole for 2 weeks then use a round rubber squeezy thing to squirt water into the ear. Looks disgusting what comes out sometimes how someone can do that for a living I don’t know. My GP won’t do them.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (20 Sep 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> My experience with Specsavers was excellent. Cost is £60 and uses micro suction, I needed 2 visits (no extra cost) to clear the wax in my left ear.
> Specsavers recommend Earol, use this daily for at least a week before you go, helps soften the wax prior to suction.
> View attachment 661254



thanks for info - I checked out their web page and was a bit concerned about lack of info on whether they would do a free follow up if not initially successful - can I ask when you used them? (in case something has changed)


----------



## Petrichorwheels (20 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Does feel rough to remove a medical health thing like that from the service we all pay for…but then the NHS is rather a bottomless pit to throw money into…..& syringing ears is an easy thing for other businesses to take on, perhaps 🤷‍♂️



also easy for NHS to do it seems to me - doesn't take long at all - most folks will only turn up every now and again to get it done. If at all. And it doesn't need a major surgeon if they have the right kit. Usually done by nurse - in fact it was way way back when I was a kid.
If the NHS has stopped doing this, I'd get in quick folks before other bits of the body are hived off.
Left foot - you need ****

Right eye - *** will see to it for a price.
Testicular cancer - tell us which one before we decide of it's private or comes under the post-war settlement.
Special offer this week on *** - double points as we've just had a short-term Truss grant. Roll up roll up. 
Will report back I promise when I have a full story - current situation variable.
Glad you got sorted.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (20 Sep 2022)

Always Cross said:


> I use Earole for 2 weeks then use a round rubber squeezy thing to squirt water into the ear. Looks disgusting what comes out sometimes how someone can do that for a living I don’t know. My GP won’t do them.



not that disgusting - had it done two or three times in my long life - was always pleased to see the stuff.
Am sure some folks claim that it's the perfect near zero friction chain lube.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (20 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Have to debunk the theory that earwax removal is no longer available on the NHS.
> 
> I am doing my olive oil drops as I speak ready for my appointment at my local NHS surgery next week. They use the water method and it is usually done by the sister / nurse.
> 
> Certainly some surgeries stopped it during COVID but ours has definitely resumed it.



can I/we ask where you are?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Anyone got any hot tips for DIY removal?
> something popped/clogged in the shower and am now near enough deaf in one ear.
> should have attended to before I suppose as my hearing has been wonky for a fair old while, but I suppose I was wary of tinkering - if it aint really broke don't try to fix it.
> And now turns out that the other ear is also now very suboptimal.
> ...



Ages back the GP's / NHS stopped carrying out this service due to potential liability issues.

Comforting!

Specsavers do 2 ears at £55 and the dedicated ear clinic I use charges £70.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> can I/we ask where you are?



In Chester.

Both the surgery I am with and the one my wife is with both still offer the service.

Hopefully this link takes you to the correct page showing a list of services including ear syringing.

https://www.citywallsmedicalcentre.co.uk/clinics-services/


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Sep 2022)

+1 for Otex.
I occasionally get a blocked up ear from water getting into it whilst showering.
I warm the Otex by keeping the bottle in my hand for a few minutes before putting some into the offending ear, then lay on my side for a few minutes with bad ear uppermost, to let it "soak in".
Then a bit of cotton wool LIGHTLY inside my ear (obviously not rammed far in!) to catch the Otex as it inevitably leaks out. Repeat a couple of times a day and for me hearing will be restored in about 2 days as some wax comes out on the cotton wool.
Hope this helps.....


----------



## robjh (20 Sep 2022)

Do try your GP if you haven't already done so. Our local practice is still removing ear wax and I had mine done earlier this year. If not, then use one of the commercial providers that people have mentioned on here. I have found oils and hot water pretty useless on their own once the wax gets compacted and you need someone who can actually hoik - I'm not sure of the technical term - the stuff out.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (24 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ages back the GP's / NHS stopped carrying out this service due to potential liability issues.
> 
> Comforting!
> 
> Specsavers do 2 ears at £55 and the dedicated ear clinic I use charges £70.



But is the "liability" any more of an issue than with any other NHS procedure?
And I seem to recall that last time it was done by a nurse at my local GPs I was given a disclaimer to sign anyways.
I stress I can fully understand why the old approach of sustained blasts from a big metal horse syringe fell out of favour. I remember it really hurting as a kid. It did shift a hell of a lot of stuff (way more than my last GP visit) but am sure was pushing it - I don't recall there being much pre-softening before either.
will report back more fully in time.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Sep 2022)

For years, I've been using a spray bottle, that squirts warm water into my ear and removes the wax. I always put olive oil in my ear a few times a weeks to keep the wax soft. Works very well.

There available for about £15.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/ZCOINS-Removal-Cleaning-Remover-Irrigation/dp/B07XFLDMK2


----------



## Petrichorwheels (24 Sep 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> For years, I've been using a spray bottle, that squirts warm water into my ear and removes the wax. I always put olive oil in my ear a few times a weeks to keep the wax soft. Works very well.
> 
> There available for about £15.
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/ZCOINS-Removal-Cleaning-Remover-Irrigation/dp/B07XFLDMK2




thanks, even if the brush in the middle of that kit pic looks like something for going round a Ubend.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> thanks, even if the brush in the middle of that kit pic looks like something for going round a Ubend.



I think the big brush is for cleaning the bottle, not your ears.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (25 Sep 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think the big brush is for cleaning the bottle, not your ears.



giving that device more consideration, do you worry at all about damaging anything in your ear?

and the tips - I assume that you can't get spares - any concerns about introducing infection issues into your ears? Do you clean them? If so with what?


(will I promise report back more fully on how I get on when have a fuller picture)


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Sep 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> giving that device more consideration, do you worry at all about damaging anything in your ear?
> 
> and the tips - I assume that you can't get spares - any concerns about introducing infection issues into your ears? Do you clean them? If so with what?
> 
> ...



I'm very careful about my ears, as I've played Jazz guitar since a young teenager, so my hearing is very important to me.

I clean the bottle, sprayer, pipes etc with hand sanitizer and then rinse continuously for 10 mins spraying cold water through the pipes.

IMHO, the key to keeping your ears unblocked, is a strict regime of putting olive oil in your ears at least twice every week to keep the wax soft.


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2022)

Oils and sprays are all well and good,but please go to a competent person.Not someone who has just set up.In Leeds there was a clinic just for men.Treatment was a bit basic,you removed your trousers and underpants laid on a bed ,you were then given a magazine to read which excited you.Then two female consultants came back in to the room.One talked to you while the other clasping two house bricks whacked your erect member,there were side effects,but boy did the wax fly out of your ears.I asked the consultant if it always hurt,she said only if she trapped her fingers between the bricks.


----------



## PK99 (26 Sep 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> +1 for Otex.
> I occasionally get a blocked up ear from water getting into it whilst showering.
> I warm the Otex by keeping the bottle in my hand for a few minutes before putting some into the offending ear, then lay on my side for a few minutes with bad ear uppermost, to let it "soak in".
> Then a bit of cotton wool LIGHTLY inside my ear (obviously not rammed far in!) to catch the Otex as it inevitably leaks out. Repeat a couple of times a day and for me hearing will be restored in about 2 days as some wax comes out on the cotton wool.
> Hope this helps.....



Forget the cotton wool - use your elbow!


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Sep 2022)

I’ve suffered from over productive ear wax and have to get 1 ear cleaned once a year, max 18ths month and sometimes get both done at the same time.

My learnings over 30mins has been:

Ear drops (otex for example) only work if you have a very mild blockage, if it’s more then it does more harm than good as it hardens the wax by drying it and shrinking it = it’s still stuck and now less likely to be removed.

Olive oil is the best treatment or pre-treatment I’ve found but my method is:

- pour olive oil into a 5ml plastic medicine spoon
- float it in a cup of warm water, roughly 40 degrees
- leave it to warm up for 5mins
- pour it into your ear, head needs to be flat on a table ie offending ear pointing upwards 
- stay like that for 5mins
- keep swallowing as this action helps the oil pass by the wax and really helps to soften it

Often this can be enough but in case not then any mechanical removal (syringing or suction) becomes much much easier.

My doc just uses warm water and a large syringe, then a small pick tool to sometimes grab the blob. Last one was a girl he announced as it literally popped out of my ear a few months back.

Don’t leave it too long as you can easily get an infection and then everything becomes more painful and just harder to get it cleared.

Good luck and happy hearing.

The only downside to having it done is that i then no longer have the excuse of saying “I probably didn’t hear you correctly dear”😂


----------



## PK99 (26 Sep 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> I’ve suffered from over productive ear wax and have to get 1 ear cleaned once a year, max 18ths month and sometimes get both done at the same time.
> 
> My learnings over 30mins has been:
> 
> ...



Olive Oil I second.

But, I recommend Earol Olive Oil spray which deposits medically approved, purified (ie clear) olive oil directly and safely into the ear canal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Sep 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> I’ve suffered from over productive ear wax and have to get 1 ear cleaned once a year, max 18ths month and sometimes get both done at the same time.
> 
> My learnings over 30mins has been:
> 
> ...



The lady I use charges the same price even if it is only one ear affected which I think is a bit off - although when I asked her why she said she always checks the second ear; takes about 30 seconds tops.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Sep 2022)

PK99 said:


> Olive Oil I second.
> 
> But, I recommend Earol Olive Oil spray which deposits medically approved, purified (ie clear) olive oil directly and safely into the ear canal.



I second the Earol spray, that is what I use.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The lady I use charges the same price even if it is only one ear affected which I think is a bit off - although when I asked her why she said she always checks the second ear; takes about 30 seconds tops.



Yes similar here, my doc always checks the other and every now and then does that one as well. It’s one consultation so the same fee unless it takes ages.


----------



## PK99 (26 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The lady I use charges the same price even if it is only one ear affected which I think is a bit off - although when I asked her why she said she always checks the second ear; takes about 30 seconds tops.



She is effectively charging "per booked session" which is reasonable, her time is not recoverable.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Sep 2022)

Had water in the ear in the summer so walked onto town on a pretty warm day to get some Optex; by the time I got home the water in the ear had evaporated. Optex remains unopened.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Sep 2022)

I cleared my ears of wax yesterday using my Ear irrigation spray kit.

The main requirement is that you keep the ear wax soft by using olive oil two or three times a week.

The pic below shows the exact Ear irrigation spray kit I have and it works fantastically for softened ear wax.

You have plenty of spare nozzles with the kit.


----------



## Milzy (27 Sep 2022)

Olive oil drops always work a charm.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (30 Sep 2022)

Well reporting back.
But first, thanks to all who posted.

After many a day of using olive oil and no result, at one point near 100 per cent deaf, I trotted off - naively perhaps in these days - to my GP - at my local one, appointments by phone call seem to be in the way way future (not that I could hear anything down a phone anyway) but you can present yourself in person early in the morning for an "emergency" chance at the doc. Walked in, told receptionist I was 100 per cent deaf and she would have to write her responses down.
She promptly handed me a business card for some obvious franchise operation - earsRus or something - bottom of card had a generous list of south London areas they covered, two of which they had managed to spell wrongly.
At which being of a certain age and attitude, I told her I had come to see my GP, not to get a private recommendation.
She scribbled an apponitment time on a bit of paper - 1.5 hours hence - so I left to go sit in the park for a while but on leaving told her to feel free to recommend a plumber.
As I returned I noticed what I hadn't before outside the GP practice - a big plastic banner on the railings advertising a private ear wrangler.
Then went and set in reception area - told receptionist she would have to come in front of me as I wouldn't hear any announcement.
Reception totally empty - very odd - post covid everyone on an app?
And as I sat down found myself looking at a great big floor mounted ad banner advertising same private ear wrangler.
Then GP appeared in front of me and I trotted into his room.
He was very nice - maybe he admired me blustering my way through the forest of adverts.
He had to write down all his questions and at one point apologised for his writing.
Took a look, said totally blocked, said I needed a stronger ear drop.
Prescribed something - turned out to be sodium bicarb drops - said maybe St Thomas Hospital (they took Boris in of course for his covid) could get the water cannon out but not at the mo until more softening.
Said to use his prescribed drops and come back in two weeks.
at least he was going to see me/accept me into the warm embrace of the NHS.
Went next door to pharmacy and drops came free for some reason.
They did seem to melt the wax. remove a film of wax into the outer ear - had some small effect in one ear but nothing much dropped out.
Then on way back from pub I got some urea hydrogen peroxide drops for £3 from savers.
better.
The ordered something similar to the device recommended by 
@GuyBoden 
at first sight (and in truth pre ordering) wasn't too convinced - looked like something cobbled together from a garden plant sprayer.
But, to cut to the chase, the hydrogen peroxide and that device sorted it.
Thanks to all, particularly guy.
If anyone wants more gory details of my ear probing or any links to what I bought (and I bought some other stuff) feel free to ask.
So thanks again all.
Am pretty confident I won't be paying any private ops in future for such a simple thing.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Oct 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Well reporting back.
> But first, thanks to all who posted.
> 
> After many a day of using olive oil and no result, at one point near 100 per cent deaf, I trotted off - naively perhaps in these days - to my GP - at my local one, appointments by phone call seem to be in the way way future (not that I could hear anything down a phone anyway) but you can present yourself in person early in the morning for an "emergency" chance at the doc. Walked in, told receptionist I was 100 per cent deaf and she would have to write her responses down.
> ...



Excellent, well done, just remember to keep the ear wax soft by using olive oil drops two or three times a week or they will block up again. 

Yes, the garden plant spray contraption does look a bit William Heath Robinson, but it does the job, without causing any harm to your ears.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (5 Oct 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Excellent, well done, just remember to keep the ear wax soft by using olive oil drops two or three times a week or they will block up again.
> 
> Yes, the garden plant spray contraption does look a bit William Heath Robinson, but it does the job, without causing any harm to your ears.



I will do more preventative maintenance for sure going forward but 2 or 3 times a week?


----------

